# FIRST STEELHEAD EVER ON CENTERPIN!



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought a new centerpin outfit yesterday and wanted to work on casting, Rocky River was high and stained but managed to catch a fish on my first trip with the centerpin! went 1/1 very happy with the setup. Was caught out of a spot I've never fished before. Thanks to a fellow OGF member for showing me how to cast the setup and showing me some new spots on the Rock.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats. Pins are deadly. That wouldn't happen to be a Paine Falls pin, would it?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Steel-Addicted said:


> Congrats. Pins are deadly. That wouldn't happen to be a Paine Falls pin, would it?


That's a Raven Helix I think


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Raven Helix


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice, their popularity is growing...


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I MUST ask.. Did you use a noodle rod before - and did you feel a difference in your ability (fish aside) when using the centerpin.

I've been on the proverbial fence for some time now... It's not like its something I will use THAT often (function of not being too close to the rivers, having a toddler, blah bla bla)...

I spent 'some' money on my current noodle and I have several more which I actually use outside of steely / river fishing - but a centerpin would be pretty specific.

FishUSA has entry combos in the 250-375 range (any options out there on the best setup for the price would be appreciated) - and that is a bit of money for a very specific setup.

GREAT fish btw!


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Nice fish man!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

brett, I used a noodle rod and fly rod for 11 years before switching to the darkside, I honestly wish I would have switched to the centerpin years ago now that I have used it a couple times, Went out again today the river was on fire, only fished 1.5-2hrs tops and landed 5 out of 7 fish i hooked all were big adult fish. I have a 1.5year old daughter myself and was on the fence as well for a longgg time, but went ahead and decided to pull the trigger on my setup. I gave my money to a local shop instead of shopping online, Might have been able to save a few bucks but the local bait shop spooled it for free for me and also gave me a free raven soft case reel cover. Ended up getting the setup with my christmas money, the DRII sheffield 13'4" rod was on sale for $150 the reel was around $200 absolutely no regrets on buying the setup.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

brettmansdorf said:


> I MUST ask.. Did you use a noodle rod before - and did you feel a difference in your ability (fish aside) when using the centerpin.
> 
> I've been on the proverbial fence for some time now... It's not like its something I will use THAT often (function of not being too close to the rivers, having a toddler, blah bla bla)...
> 
> ...


do it!!! also like he said go to a local baitshop. chances are good someone can help that learning curve of learning how to cast.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I recently crossed over to the dark side after years of fly fishing. Every winter, I would have guys with 'pins come through after me and clean up. I went with an Okuma combo, and it's been a good setup to learn with. When the water is cold, and even on the high dirty side, you can't beat the pin, and the ability to slow trot that bait in front of lethargic fish. Pull the trigger, and just do it!


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Go see Craig at EO he sold me my first pin 10 yrs. ago and many more since. He knows all the options and will help you figure out what is best for you. We are lucky to have him in our backyard.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Joe from central basin in vermilion is the same way. He has helped me and others I know. He lays out the options for ya spools you're reels for you. And if you're a first time pin buyer, if you buy it all from him he'll even offer to help you get out and teach you cast it when he gets some time


----------

